# Miley Cyrus: Musikvideo mit Pornostar Jessie Andrews



## beachkini (2 Nov. 2012)

​
Miley Cyrus (19) setzte für ihr neues Musikvideo angeblich auf die Hilfe eines heißen Pornostars.

Wie „TMZ“ berichtet, wurde das Video zum neuen Song „Decisions“ schon vor einigen Wochen im Club Beachers Madouse in Hollywood gedreht. Tatkräftig unterstützt wurde Miley Cyrus dabei auch vom israelischen DJ Borgore.

Produktions-Quellen verrieten, dass sich das Lied um das 20-jährige Pornosternchen Jessie Andrews dreht – sie war einmal das Date von Borgore. Deshalb fragte man sie einfach, ob sie im Video mitspielen will und sie sagte zu. Jessie gewann in diesem Jahr den AVN Award als beste „Schauspielerin“, ausgezeichnet von der amerikanischen Branche für Erwachsenenfilmchen.

Schon Ende dieser Woche soll das Decisions-Musikvideo veröffentlicht werden. Morgen wird es ein Making Of vom Dreh geben, woraus man schon sehr gespannt sein wird. 

Für Miley Cyrus ist es sozusagen ihr musikalisches Comeback, bevor sie 2013 ihr neues Album in den Handel bringt. In den letzten Wochen veröffentlichte sie lediglich diverse Videos ihrer „Backyard Session“ und tauchte im Clip ihres Bruders Trace auf. Anfang des Jahres brachte sie die Charity-Single „You’re Gonna Make Me Lonesome When You Go“ raus.


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2012)

da haben wir ja dann einiges zu erwarten 


:thumbup:


----------



## Eisberg71 (12 Nov. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> da haben wir ja dann einiges zu erwarten
> 
> 
> :thumbup:



Das sind genau meine Worte! :thumbup:


----------



## Lolbobb (13 Nov. 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## Bugatti1981 (14 Nov. 2012)

Auf das Video bin ja mal gespannt...


----------

